# Pelvic/groin pain



## sarahuk

Hi guys! 

Was just looking for a little advice.

Around 7/8dpo I started with these strange tingly feelings on my left side, quite low. This continued for about a week and during that time I have also been suffering quite annoying aches in the same region. What I have found really strange about this is that the pain has been moving down into my groin and has pretty much stayed there since.

I was due to start af yesterday but didnt, and I had some negative responses to tests (the latest of which was 3 days ago). I have been convinced for the last 5 days that these aches were maybe af coming on but I havent shown any spotting which isnt normal for me. And the pains have remained in the same areas as they did around the time I had them not long after ovulation.

During the last week I have also noticed an increase in cm which isnt something I normally have at this point in my cycle. At times its lotion like and at others its just more clear. What I do know, is that there is plenty. And theres been plenty of nausea at the same time!

Im scared to get my hopes up, scared to test again since Ive already had BFN. But these pains are so strange. Has anyone else suffered anything similiar and if so was it af on its way or did you end with good news?

Thanks guys

(btw sorry if this post didnt cover the information needed or sounds a bit silly. Im relatively new to TTC so..bare with me!).


xxx


----------



## so_anxious

Hey Girl,

I did have a similar experience about 2 cycles ago and AF was late by 1 day. It was a pain in the left groin area and started about 7/8 dpo as well. I have no idea what it was but AF did arrive. Who knows you could be pregnant but may need to wait a couple more days to test. What dpo are you at now?

The only thing that I didn't have was the CM and nausea, so those are really good signs for you. I hope you get your BFP soon!! :)


----------



## sarahuk

Thanks for that reply hun..very helpful!

Im a bit of a fail as I havent been ovulation testing (which i should now I know to be more aware and going to in the next cycle). I believe im around 13dpo, possibly 14.

x


----------



## WinterSnow

Sarahuk, I am interested to find out what your result is. I think it sounds very promising too - sounds like the new symptoms might be it, let's see if you can get a BFP now!

I don't know if anyone else has had this, but I was looking for some advice too and thought maybe your question was similar. Mine is a lil diff.

I am only on day 9 of my cycle (af ended about 5 days ago which is about normal). But what is really weird is that the day after af ended, I have continued with cramps - like af cramps. This is not normal for me. I will somtimes get O crampls around day 14, but never on day 5 like I have been. I use opk - and it's negative so far - I would be scheduled for ov until about 5 more days. I haven't even TTC for this cycle yet!

Anyone else? It's not like me, and pretty weird.


----------



## sarahuk

I hope so! Ive had backache this cycle which ive never had before, and today the pains have also been shooting a bit in my hip so crossing everything!

I hope we can find someone with a simiar issue for you Winter!


----------



## sarahuk

Another night and day of pain, and no sign of the evil witch!

Curiously got the better of me though and did a tescos test this afternoon which ofc came back bfn. Im regretting not waiting till the morning but a part of me is starting to think now that it wouldnt make a difference to the end result. So frustrating with all the other symptoms ive been getting! I hate the AF witch...hoping i can keep her at bay for a while longer yet to keep my hope alive :D


----------



## WinterSnow

sarahuk said:


> Another night and day of pain, and no sign of the evil witch!
> 
> Curiously got the better of me though and did a tescos test this afternoon which ofc came back bfn. Im regretting not waiting till the morning but a part of me is starting to think now that it wouldnt make a difference to the end result. So frustrating with all the other symptoms ive been getting! I hate the AF witch...hoping i can keep her at bay for a while longer yet to keep my hope alive :D

I hope af stays away, away, away! I know what it's like to take one in the afternoon - but you might be just right, morning might be better. I've read so many ladies who didn't get a bfp until later in the cycle or missed af - so I'll keep my fingers (and toes) crossed for you!


----------



## sarahuk

Thanks hun! But about 20 minutes ago I spotted some spotting, after an increase in the cramps a little while before that. Im guessing that puts me well and truly out...if only I could skip the af, remain with the spotting, and find out it was all for good! Ahhh to dream...:D

No but, never ever had so much discomfort during a cycle in my entire life. Was so convinced this was something going on. Extremely guttered the :witch: seems to be about to hit :(


----------



## Gem87

Hi SarahUK

Im so pleased you hve put on here about your symptoms as im exactly the same!!!! everything you have mentioned i feel the same!!!!

I did a test on Friday afternoon but BFN as just couldn't wait for morning!

these pains ben going on for about 5 days now and to the point i thought AF was sure i was wearing towels!!!!

Lots of CM some times white lotion like and other times clear, 

heavy feeling in lower tummy!

thing is with me i have only just come of implant and no idea when AF is due or when OV occured! me and OH decided to just wait and see and in a normal world that would be fine but i just don't know where i am!!! ( sorry to rant!!! lol)

Please let me know how you get on! im nt sure if i should send OH out for test this time of the night to test in the morning or just wait till tomorrow or Tuesday????

Fingers crossed for you 

and thanks for your post made me feel like im not the only one in the world in this situation!!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Im so glad to come across someone else with exactly what Ive gone through! Its dead weird, specially when its completely against what your body is used to! I was even the same as you with the CM too!

Must be frustrating not knowing where abouts you are with things! Get him to grab you a test for the morning. Every time ive tested in the afternoons or evenings ive obsessed to myself that I should have waited till the morning then end up wanting to do another one!

My pains are still there but have eased. Spotting seems to be slowing. Though time will tell. I hope this is your time for the BFP though! Please keep in touch hun <3 And ofc keep me updated!


----------



## Gem87

will do!

off to find late night chemist on a Sunday wish me luck!!! will keep u updated!

xxxxx


----------



## Gem87

right thats the first response purchased!!! we shall see in the morning! 

will be sure to let you know!


----------



## sarahuk

Please do! Will sleep tonight with toes and fingers firmly crossed! xx


----------



## sarahuk

My own spotting completely stopped. As did all the pain ive had since just after ovulation. To say im confused is an understatement. Hoping it stays this way *crosses fingers*


----------



## Gem87

hi Sarah did test this morning and BFN!!! back to square 1!!! ahhh when will my body return to normal!!!!!!


----------



## robo123

Winter snow i have had exactly the same! when is AF due for you?


----------



## mrsM78

Hi Sarah,
For about a week before I got my BFP I had real bad pain in my groin and lots of thick CM. It was weird pain, nothing I've ever felt before although I guess they could have been just strong AF pains. My temp also stayed up with the exception of one dip which I guess was the implantation. 
I would wait a week or so and then do a test.

:dust:


----------



## sarahuk

Im out for this month..she caught me this morning evil witch! But gem, dont give up...race isnt over till she flies in! x


----------



## Gem87

yeah thanks will see what happens!! pain still there today and feeling bloated! i shall wait a week or so if the witch hasn't turned up will test again!


----------



## sarahuk

Good girl! No signs today I hope? :)


----------



## Gem87

hi Sarah, No signs of AF as yet bbs tender but not sure if thats me prodding all the time lol 

feel like i could come on any moment! Back at work now so taking my mind of it all a bit! 

will see what happens and will keep you posted!

thanks for all your support! 

How you feeling today??? was thinking u could be testing around Valentines day who knows!!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Oh hun I never thought about that...that makes me happy!

Thats GREAT news that theres no sign of the evil witch! And the tenderness is a good sign too. Dont worry about the coming on feelings though. People keep telling me all the time that when they were pregnant they were convinced it was coming too because it feels exactly the same.

Im feeling so much better. AF almost over so I can get back to the fun side of trying to make this baby! I think it always feels better when the witch leaves. For me, it makes me feel like im back in the race!

How are you feeling now darling?

xx


----------



## Feelcrazy

Hey that sounds really promising ;)
I get twinges and little pains for 3 days somewhere before AF shows

but when I was pregnant I had shooting side pains that were actually painful
(lost that one :(

good
luck hun


----------



## sarahuk

Sorry to hear about your loss :(


----------

